# bi color or blanket black ? 4 month GSD ( jack )



## aarav chauhan (Oct 19, 2013)

bi color ?? or blanket black ?? or normal black and tan ??
if any1 knws pls rplyyyyy 

and pls tell is he's pure german shepherd as hes not having long hairs !!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Hard to tell, could be either a bicolour or B&T. Easiest way to know is genetics, what were the parents?


----------



## aarav chauhan (Oct 19, 2013)

actually i dnt even knw who were his parents ....
i just buy him from a local breeder and i live in india :/ 
and people just sell dogs here without telling his past history ... 
btw thankyou  for rply


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks a lot like my black and tan jack! Looks pb to me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

OK, well his tan can fade and turn to black which would make him a bicolour though I don't see any pencil toes so I'm leaning towards him being a B&T. Whether he's a blanket back or saddle pattern depends on how much black fades and turns to tan and that will take several months

Hope that helps  He does look purebred to me


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

bicolors are born bicolors, tan does not fade into black if they are a bicolor

He's very very handsome but I would not say he is a bicolor.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He is not a bi-color-no stenciling on the feet-definitely a GSD-nice looking dog


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

black and tan - blanket back -- 

quote Shade "OK, well his tan can fade and turn to black "

tan never turns black ! If tan fades then often what happens is that the tan expands --


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

carmspack said:


> black and tan - blanket back --
> 
> quote Shade "OK, well his tan can fade and turn to black "
> 
> tan never turns black ! If tan fades then often what happens is that the tan expands --


Delgado's tan did fade on his chest and cheeks and turn black. He had a bold and large "chin strap" of tan on his face and across his chest as a puppy. Both faded to two small patchs as he aged:

See his cheeks and chest at 2-3 months:





Now, all that remains is a small patch hardly noticable on either cheek and two patches on his chest. Huge difference, tan turned to black so maybe "fade" is the wrong wording but it's what happened





So many people, even good reputable breeders called him a B&T as a pup and didn't believe he could be a bicolour because of the amount of tan he had.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Bi-color and blanket back is a pattern.

Black and Tan, black and red, solid black, etc. are colors.

4GSD - Coat Colours


----------

